# HS828 Belt Tensioner Question



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

The parts fiche at Boats.org shows only two springs (see pic below) for the belt tensioners. 
#1 is the Wheel Tension Return Spring
#2 is the Auger Tensioner Return Spring

However, my Honda Service Manual shows a picture of 4 springs: #A Auger Tensioner; #B Auger Tensioner Return and #C Tensioner Roller; #D Tensioner Roller Return spring (letters are mine)

Do I simply buy two of each of the springs in the Boat's fiche? Note, this fiche is for SZAK 2,000,001 to 2,042,294 and my machine falls about half way between the two serial numbers. I have not pulled the machine apart yet, I'm planning on replacing the belts and springs (the machine is old enough to vote) and will do so when parts arrive).


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i'm curious as to why you want to replace springs? 2 springs are for auger belt tensioner and 2 for drive belt. Yes I have seen springs break. maybe 2 -3 in years and years? It has always been the top spring that connects to cable.

you're in for "gangs of fun" if you do attempt to replace these springs. I would leave them alone unless one is obviously worn. you can always stock the 2 top ones just in case.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> i'm curious as to why you want to replace springs?


Only because they are more than 20 years old and I am going in to replace the belts. Since the fiche only shows 2 springs, and the manual shows 4, do I order two of each of those? Good point, I'll stock them and not mess with them.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

WrenchIt said:


> Only because they are more than 20 years old and I am going in to replace the belts. Since the fiche only shows 2 springs, and the manual shows 4, do I order two of each of those? Good point, I'll stock them and not mess with them.


no. each spring is specific. each is a different size. each has a specific place to mount. if i were you i'd buy the $47 Honda shop manual for your specific model. one manual covers the HS624-724-828-928 and 1132. In it , it has size demensions of each spring.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i looked around , even on official Honda parts look up and they all have this same diagram. they are all wrong. all 4 springs are a different size.

drive, top ... tensioner roller spring is 75mm
bottom tensioner roller return spring 50.6 mm

auger top ... auger tensioner spring is 82mm
bottom ........auger tensioner return spring 60.9mm

sorry, do not have Honda parts numbers. other than 2 on boats.net. I'm sure the dealer would have a better diagram. 

this is for your 828. also for 928-1132. not sure about other models.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

WrenchIt said:


> However, my Honda Service Manual shows a picture of 4 springs: #A Auger Tensioner; #B Auger Tensioner Return and #C Tensioner Roller; #D Tensioner Roller Return spring


Always start with the Honda Parts site... Honda Power Equipment - Parts Look Up - Official Site
Choose your correct model based on features and serial number and all your parts diagrams/lists will appear. They list 3 different springs, so go by what @orangputeh said.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> no. each spring is specific. each is a different size. each has a specific place to mount. if i were you i'd buy the $47 Honda shop manual for your specific model. one manual covers the HS624-724-828-928 and 1132. In it , it has size demensions of each spring.


Thanks for going to the trouble of checking this for me. I'll have to talk to my dealer.

BTW, I have a Honda Shop Manual for the HS828 that I bought when I bought the machine (I usually do this kind of thing for expensive pieces of machinery). However, it is sorely lacking on parts descriptions/numbers/dimensions. My copy has a 1991 date on it. Maybe more recent printings are more detailed.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> Always start with the Honda Parts site... Honda Power Equipment - Parts Look Up - Official Site
> Choose your correct model based on features and serial number and all your parts diagrams/lists will appear. They list 3 different springs, so go by what @orangputeh said.


i saw the 3 listings also but it only shows 2 in diagram. very strange and confusing. I would think the same thing about just buying 2 sets of springs shown but it doesnt work that way.

just worked on a 1132 that had a wrong size spring installed by owner and of course the handle/cable etc wasnt engaging belt properly. took me awhile to figure it out. fortunately I had another machine in shop with bucket off for reference.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

That diagram shows the two return springs, the tension springs are on a different diagram that shows the cables that operate the belt tensioners and that linkage.
There are a total of 4 different springs, only 2 are shown on each diagram, there are 2 different diagrams that show the different springs.
The other 2 springs should be shown on the Handlebar diagram, that shows the 2 cables and their tension springs.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ST1100A said:


> That diagram shows the two return springs, the tension springs are on a different diagram that shows the cables that operate the belt tensioners and that linkage.
> There are a total of 4 different springs, only 2 are shown on each diagram, there are 2 different diagrams that show the different springs.
> The other 2 springs should be shown on the Handlebar diagram, that shows the 2 cables and their tension springs.


thanks. knew it was somewhere. makes sense now.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

ST1100A said:


> That diagram shows the two return springs, the tension springs are on a different diagram that shows the cables that operate the belt tensioners and that linkage.
> The other 2 springs should be shown on the Handlebar diagram, that shows the 2 cables and their tension springs.


Thank you. Given the detail in some of the other fiche pages, it makes no sense to me (but I'm not a parts guy) why all of these parts were not shown on one fiche - both the tensioner wheels and those handlebar parts as well.

Anyway, now that I've found the parts numbers, I ordered them from my local dealer. Thanks again.


----------

